# Choix pour remplacer un SE



## kolbek (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Actuellement, j'ai un iPhone SE (c'est un téléphone pro, je n'ai pas vraiment eu le choix du modèle en fait).

Je vais bientôt devoir reprendre un téléphone perso, et je me pose la question du modèle. Je n'ai pas forcément le budget pour partir sur les derniers modèles Apple, et peut être même que je me dirigerais vers l'occasion (occasion avez garantie, ou reconditionné).

J'ai vu les modèles XR et XS, qui ont quand même pas mal de différences, en particulier sur l'écran, et sur le 3D Touch, mais il y a aussi un vrai différence de prix.

J'aimerais avoir vos conseils. Il faut, je pense, prendre en compte le fait que je suis sur un SE actuellement.

Merci d'avance, et très bonne journée.


----------



## sailman (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Perso,j'attends la sortie du SE2 pour remplacer mon SE , j'hesite encore avec le XR, je verrai à ce moment là


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Janvier 2020)

Pareil, j'attends la sortie de SE2. Après le rumeur, cela devrait sortir cette année... On verra si cela arrivera...


----------



## daffyb (13 Janvier 2020)

Pareil, j'attends le SE2 
Le SE étant l'iPhone qui correspondait le plus à mon besoin quand il est sorti, j'attends avec impatience son digne remplaçant.
Sinon, un iPhone 7 est un bon téléphone et je dirais, le modèle le plus ancien que tu dois prendre. En dessous, ce n'est pas une bonne occasion.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Pareil, j'attends le SE2


Mes gamins aussi, il aiment le petit format du SE… Donc si un jour sort un SE2, j'ai déjà deux clients !


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

Hello ! je n'ai pas d'avis sur ta question en particulier, par contre un truc sur le reconditionné, retour d'expérience... J'avais acheté un 6s chez Easy cash, parce que leur reconditionnés étaient attractifs et avec un an de garantie ! Youpie. Oui sauf qu'au moindre bris de verre, leur garantie saute car probables infiltrations d'eau dixit le vendeur... Et vu que le bris d'écran est le premier truc qui nous arrive, autant dire qu'ils ne se mouillent pas trop à proposer nan de garantie... Bref, voilà pourquoi ce sera un téléphone neuf pour moi cette fois. Un 7 ou 8 en neuf se trouvent respectivement à 440 et 540 en neuf donc... voilà voilà bonne soirée !


----------

